# Anyone going to Salt Assault?



## hrobyn13 (Dec 28, 2015)

Hey hey adventure kids! So I am super determined to go to the meet up in Guatemala this year. I was hoping to just get a plane ticket, but I don't know that I will have moneys. I am in Salt Lake. Who wants to plan a tramp-along over there with me like mid-February? Maybe anyone heading back east from the slabs? (K, if you're reading this I'm emailing you right now to plan). Should be a rip-roarin good time!

Stay safe out there, friends! It's fucking cold.


----------



## MolotovMocktail (Dec 28, 2015)

hrobyn13 said:


> So I am super determined to go to the meet up in Guatemala this year.


What meet up is that?


----------



## hrobyn13 (Dec 29, 2015)

http://saltassaultfest.org/


----------



## hrobyn13 (Dec 29, 2015)

I just figured out all of my logistics yesterday and started talking to their folk, I think I am going to end up scrounging enough for a one way ticket to close by if I can. So determined to figure it out.


----------

